# thebloodpoolkid.com



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a website that features my personal halloween and horror collection. It is bare for the momment. I just have to take pictures of my collection. I have some stuff on there now for view under the 'collection' link

http://thebloodpoolkid.com


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

cool web site !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

Cool site, and love the link banner in your sig.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Aw, you got way neat toys, HE. Nice site


----------

